# Indexing valves



## Royker (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm new to the forum so here is my first question. Is it safe to use a lubricant on the cam of an indexing valve, like maybe silicone grease or something?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF @Royker.

I moved your question over here to the Irrigation subforum.


----------

